# DC Layout - using an Atlas Snap Relay with a turnout



## jpatti75 (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi All,

This is my first time posting, so please forgive any newbie errors. I am a long-time HO hobbyist and my collection is mainly vintage, spanning primarily the 1960s-1980s, and as such my layout is DC. I know this topic probably comes up often, but I have a specific question on electrifying an Atlas frog making use of an Atlas #200 snap relay. Although I’d like to think I can follow the instructions, my specific application is slightly different than Figure 3 in the instructions:










Rather than having a continuously powered “mainline” as shown in the figure, both sections of track connected to the switch are isolated blocks. Given that, what is the proper way to wire into the snap relay, given that both blocks are isolated with an insolated coupler? Given that I am a visual guy, if you’re able to mark up the graphic with the proper wiring, that would be a huge help.

I’m, of course, doing this because some of my locomotives with a short wheel base will momentarily cutout going over the switches. I’ve lived with this for years, but hey, maybe it’s time to learn some new tricks (or at least some 30-40 year old tricks).:laugh:

Thanks,
JP


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*look at other post*

Look at my reply in other post.

You can slap a Peco turnout down, switch it by hand, and not add any more wireing yo get running quickly


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

You need to connect the wires going to the "continuously power main" to continuously power feed somewhere else.


----------



## jpatti75 (Jul 31, 2018)

Dennis461 said:


> Look at my replay in other post.
> 
> You can slap a Peco turnout down, switch it by hand, and not add any more wireing yo get running quickly


Thanks, Dennis. I’ve heard good things about the Peco turnouts...so I can use the same three wire set-up as with the current Atlas switch?


----------



## jpatti75 (Jul 31, 2018)

Lemonhawk said:


> You need to connect the wires going to the "continuously power main" to continuously power feed somewhere else.


Appreciate the help, Lemonhawk. This post got stuck in the moderator/spam filter for a month, and I had forgotten I even posted this issue. Since I am wiring the switch and connecting to the two separate blocks, where do I connect the north rail to the snap relay for the second block? (Sorry, I hope that question makes sense.)

JP


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

In the diagram it shows a dotted line that is used to supply power the spur track. That would be optional if you are powering it by other means. Without a more complete diagram of what you actually have wire and what you are using the relay for it hard to say much. In the diagram the wiring is to just power the frog and you just need north rail and South Rail power as shown from somewhere. The diagram shows power from the main after the frog but it can be connected to before the frog also. The diagram shows an option line (dotted) that is used to power the diverging route when the turnout is set to the diverging route (spur). I don't know if you need that or not. I would suggest that you look at using a capacitor discharge type circuit to control the turnout and the relay combo to insure they both trigger, without burning up the coils in either. I would also consider some other way of operating the turnout as I am a little concerned about the lifetime of both the Atlas relay and Atlas machine.


----------



## jpatti75 (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks, Lemonhawk. I’ll try to get a picture of the set-up sometime soon to better illustrate my scenario. I was hoping the Snap Relay would be an easy solution to solve the voltage/polarity issues related to electrifying the frog on my Atlas #6 switch, but this issue is challenging my small brain! 

Appreciate the advice!

JP


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*the snap relay will do the job*

If you have a metal frog, which is not electrically connected to any other rails right out of the box, like a Atlas Custom Line. Then the relay will do the job.

In the diagram the dashed line/wire does not get connected.
I drill a hole next to the frog and bring a wire up from underneath. Use a 1-72 screw in the hole to attach a tiny green wire.

I posted a couple of videos of my PECO turnout in action
In this still shot, PECO on left and ATLAS on right.
The PECO is part of a 2' long block to the left, crossover is insulated from second block which has the ATLAS in it, third block is the PECO main line to right, insulators about 12" down.


----------



## jpatti75 (Jul 31, 2018)

So, am I simply hooking up the north and south wires from my “main line” to the snap relay, wiring the frog to the snap relay (my Atlas switch is like yours), and powering the two isolated blocks that come off the switch independent of the snap relay (i.e. how they are powered now absent a snap relay)? 

Could it be that I have been overthinking this?!?


----------

